# My low-tech 33G - "Amazon Forest"



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Have a look at my 33G tank. What do you think about it?


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

It looks magical! There's a certain tranquility around it. 

Pity about the rectangular log of wood though.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Impressive, I like the plant selection.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Which hydrocotyle is that?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

It is _Hydrocotyle leucocephala_.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great chester. What do you do for dosing and what are the light specs on your tank? Tell us your secret.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, there is no secret. I do not use any fertlizers. The lighting is 3x18W - Osram LUMILUX 840, 865 and Phillips Aquarelle.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Beautiful! Certainly unique, and breathtaking. The vals in the light give it a "divine" type feeling. Well done!

-John N.


----------



## discuz (Nov 17, 2005)

very nice :clap2: 


mk


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you all guys! Soon I will take final photo and after that I will rescape


----------



## Alin10123 (Jan 3, 2006)

WOw!  :hungry: I'm extremely impressed. I have no idea how to get my tank like that. Believe me i've tried. Thats sort of the look i'm going for... but uh... i'm not even close. I've got a feeling you'll need ferts eventually though.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nicely done!... I like how the vals flow over the rest of the tank. The fish look right at home. A peaceful setting... _By the way what fish is in there?_


----------



## subundaortus (Jun 17, 2006)

Love it! Very serene.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you all guys! Fish: _Pterophyllum scalare, Crossohelius siamensis, Otocinclus sp., Hyphessobrycon flammeus, Gymnocorymbus ternetzi and Cardina sp. _. Here is an update. Hope you like it


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

how is it low tech? no dosage?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very impressive tank! What camera/conditions do you use to get such high quality pictures? Was the flash not on for the most recent picture?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice looking tank there! can you give us a list of plants that you used in this scape.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Simple design & very elegant! Love that stand of hydrocotyle.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The plant and fish choices make the tank feel smaller than a 33G in my opinion-- but that's not a bad thing! It has a wonderfully peaceful air to it tude-- though if I were you, unless you're going for dense tenellus growth, I'd just yank those few hanging out in the front there.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful tank. How often do you cut hydrocotyle?


----------



## FilipeXavier (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi
Your tank looks very nice..
I want to know the name of the plants that you have in your tnak..can you give the list?
thanks


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, it was so long ago 

Here are the plants:
Bacopa monnieri
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus angustifolius
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Microsorium pteropus
Monosolenium tenerum
Valisneria spiralis


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

nice work chester. man if you can make a low tech look that good. i should pull up my socks, b/c mine looks pathetic right now :-k

by the way what type of substrate do you have ? as well any diy co2 ?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys, this tank doesn't exist for a few years  As I remember the substrate was some kind of fertilizer and regular gravel on top.


----------

